# Beatrix is a HIM!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Can't believe it. I love this kitty! But,I specified a girl,and the guy SAID...

Doesn't matter. He's an amazing ,beautiful,ADORABLE kitten. I love him. But now I have to name him. Again. Any suggestions? I suppose I'll laugh..


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

To go with *Beatrix* you could name him *Potter*.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I have a Boyds Bears figurine titled "Grenville and Beatrice...True Love"


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

MowMow said:


> To go with *Beatrix* you could name him *Potter*.


Along the same line maybe Lucius or Drako.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

... or Ron? Fred? George? Percy? Charlie? Arthur? Severus? Prince? Snape? Albus? Draco? Harry? Dean? Tom? Seamus? Finnigan? Sirius? Remus? James? ... I'm just gonna stop now.  But another magic-related name: Merlin.


----------



## CassiandRJ (Jun 7, 2010)

You could just call him Bea.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, I didn't mean Potter as in Harry... I meant Beatrix Potter as in Peter Rabbit (Beatrix Potter's World | Peter Rabbit).

If I were to go with a Harry Potter name I'd go with Padfoot. Even though Padfoot was a dog  I think it's a cute name for a cat.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Actually, now that I think about it, the character in Harry Potter is called Bellatrix, not Beatrix. I somehow disregarded that information since it seemed everyone was listing Harry Potter names, haha.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Binx
Buddy
Baxter


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

L seem to recall another instance of this being reported here. She took Tammy to the vet, and brought home Timmy. 

Kittens are notoriously hard for the uninitiated to sex. I've recently self-published a free ebook where a kitten plays a key role, which has a scene where three children are trying to determine the sex of a stray kitten.

Going from Harry, but using the 'B', may I suggest Barry (Blue for a little boy). Or perhaps you could call him Blue.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Baxter is a cute name! I like Tristan and Quentin, too - traditional and British-sounding, like Beatrix. 

This is fun, I look forward to hearing your final choice! Oh, and we must have pictures!!!!

Fran


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Not sure about the "B" name, but if your willing to change that I can tell you the boys names Savannah had picked out in case she had a boy kitten. I thought they were cute.

Paddington (after paddington bear)
Sir Didymus 

Didymus is the fox skunk character from Labyrinth, her favorite movie. Since Didymus acts like a knight to save his princess and protect her ... but ends up being a goofball Savannah thought it would be perfect. 

Hubby said she better pick out female cats as there was no way he would call any animal in his house "sir" lololol

Here is a link to his wiki page if your having trouble remembering him:
Sir Didymus - Muppet Wiki


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Buttmuncheroo- I call my cats that


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well that's just lovely. Simply lovely.

And you wonder why they want to live with Krissy.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm a good meowmie- I feed them a cup of Meow Mix weekly and clean their litter box once a month. 

Don't talk miss calibratz!!!


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

praline said:


> Not sure about the "B" name, but if your willing to change that I can tell you the boys names Savannah had picked out in case she had a boy kitten. I thought they were cute.
> 
> Paddington (after paddington bear)
> Sir Didymus
> ...


I loved that movie!I almost named my Parakeet Jareth since he was white but my Dad started calling him Gavin and I started calling him Gavey,Ding bat,or Owl wannabe.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

When we found out that Gracie was a he we tried to change his name. Nothing seemed to fit so we stayed with Gracie and that is who he is 8 years later. 

We consider ourselves gender neutral in our house :love2


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

praline said:


> Not sure about the "B" name, but if your willing to change that I can tell you the boys names Savannah had picked out in case she had a boy kitten. I thought they were cute.
> 
> Paddington (after paddington bear)
> Sir Didymus
> ...



I absolutely love that movie...and I don't know why. Scared the heck out of me when I was younger, then I got older and was all, this is great!


Anyway, I like Baxter. I'm naming my kid Baxter if I ever have a boy, so I approve of that name.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't know why, but Marlin is coming out of my head.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

my mother laughed when she picked up their lynx points, kiwi and misty as kittens and they were told reverse on their genders, but when we first met the soon to be yeti and his sister she told us they were both females, we picked yeti and the other female went to her new home, I turned the little monster over "hey mom you might want to look here again" at least we hadn't decided on a name yet... call him BG (bigcat) sound close to what youv'e been using already


----------



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

Leazie said:


> When we found out that Gracie was a he we tried to change his name. Nothing seemed to fit so we stayed with Gracie and that is who he is 8 years later.
> 
> We consider ourselves gender neutral in our house :love2


Same. We picked "Rocky" because the stray we found had a racoon-type pattern on her tail. Rocky would not permit an examination, so we werent 100% sure until we went to the vet. By that point, it was too mentally too late for us to rename her.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

I think I'd seriously cry if Alice turned out to be a boy. The vet here already said she's a girl, but I had this happen when I had my last kitten Nocturne. One day he shoved his butt in my face and all I saw were balls. I was all  where did those come from?? And was depressed for a while. XD


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks guys. He's acrobatic,curious, and enjoys borrowing things for play and investigation. Factoring in the woodland colors on his coat,I've decided on...(drumroll)

Robin Hood!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I love the name Robin Hood! Great choice!




konstargirl said:


> I don't know why, but Marlin is coming out of my head.


That made me picture one of these jumping out of your ear!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Robin Hood* is great! He's already stolen your heart!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

...That prince of thieves!


----------

